# Any DIYers? And a couple of pics of my competition dog!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I made a bar jump out of PVC a couple years ago. I just hang a white towel over it to convert to a high jump, not exactly sophisticated, but it works!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My trainer would love him. He looks a lot like her dogs - you probably have had Michigan people asking if he's one of hers. 

I'm thinking about refreshing my jumps and either building or just buying a simple stretch of ring gating for go-out practice. Am losing hope that obedience clubs and private facilities will open up before fall and I can't wait until then to get back to training my dogs with a lot of the jump and distance work! 

Ring gates - need 2 sections with a blue stanchion between to practice go-outs. I've looked at ring gates from J&J and Max200, but kills me spending $80-$100 on gates! Have instead browsed Amazon and found something I think would work. Would need either a dummy blue stanchion in the middle, or I could do something blue in the middle as a target. 

Amazon.com : Portable Gate XL : Baby


My broad jumps were built from scratch (4' wide pieces of plastic wood with blocks of wood glued beneath them) about 10 years ago - but the plastic wood is starting to warp on them.So may need to freshen those up.

High jump that I made - it's basically a PVC jump and I ended up making it instead of buying one because I wanted something that traveled well. Both the high jump and the broad jump are only 4' wide and fit in my sedan trunk back then. That was 1 10 or 15 foot piece of vinyl siding which I had trimmed into 4 foot sections. Just needed 2 pieces. The one piece is attached by velcro to the "floater" bar and the other piece hooks on that. That way I can do a low jump for babies or raise it up to a 24" jump that has the same sight picture as a regular jump.

Have thought about making a bar jump to practice - can't make up my mind whether a regular PVC bar with black tape would work or if the dogs would need a "square" bar (I think there are PVC pipes or something similar I can get from Home Depot). Would just make the same way I did the high jump, but minus the vinyl siding.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

For my portable set of ring gates (free standing w/o stanchions), I use a blue garden kneeling pad  I also set up those gates with a pole, post, trees etc in the middle but do prefer more than 1 stanchion so my dogs learn their Go Out spot is the stanchion directly in front of them when they are lined up correctly (IOW 3 to 5 stanchions or some type of markers)

For the high jump, you can use an agility jump/bar -- just drape a towel or sheet over the bar (preferably white) and tack it down so it does not flap & startle or tangle with your dog.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

This is what I purchased. When looking at how much it would cost plus the inconvenience of going out to the hardware store right now, I decided to buy these and modify them into obedience jumps. 
JJ Dog Jumps
I’m seeing some good ideas! I was thinking of breaking out my sewing machine and designing a cover to make for the high jump. Since I’ll only be using it for my dogs, it won’t need to be super adjustable. 

Megora, he is a Bally son. He does have some dogs from Michigan in his pedigree, which kennel do you mean? Or you can look him up on K9 Data and see if it’s who you think.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

High jump is complete! Patiently waiting for my stripes to get here for the “bar jump” Oh....and a nice day to get outside


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Abeille said:


> High jump is complete! Patiently waiting for my stripes to get here for the “bar jump” Oh....and a nice day to get outside


Great work! That looks awesome!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

It's too light now. I'm looking into ways to weigh it down.....any ideas?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Are the poles hollow? You could put sand in them if they are.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

That's what I was thinking the instant I read that and as I was scrolling down to type it I read your post Meagan.

There other option is bags around the feet of the jump. Maybe some cheap bags of topsoil if the poles aren't hollow


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I was thinking about sand too. To do that I would have to be able to seal the open end of the pole. I want to keep them as portable as possible.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You might be able to put a PVC end cap on the top to keep the sand from coming out.


----------

